# Niagara falls Area



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

just wondering if there's any on here from the Niagara fall area eather side of the ditch


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a bunch of us in Rochester! 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/gggrs/

There is a new Buffalo Garden RR club.. 
started 4 or 5 years ago I believe: 

http://mysite.verizon.net/vzev76j1/


Scot


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes! 
I live within 15 miles of the falls. (speaking of, did you see there was another guy that went over the falls this week and survived - naked!!!) Anyway, I belong to the WNYGRS and it is a fun group with a lot of helpful people. The guys in Rochester are a great bunch too, watch out though they will infect you with the live steam bug! 
If you are interested, the WNYGRS is have a meeting this week. We meet in West Seneca. If you are from Ontario and think that is too far, contact our president. He lives in Ft. Erie. 
Matt


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Yep, me too! Joe


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

OK near but not so close! About an hour and half south of the Falls and really close to the PA border. LOL! Near Olean at this point. 

Chas


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

lol i'm already bit by the live steam bug building a live steam rob roy ,but making it into a 2-6-2T.I live in port colborne about 15min from fort erie


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Scooby, 
we will probably have a Spring steamup at Ridge Road station for the "Train Races"! 
you should come out! 
probably about an hour drive for you..90 minutes tops.. 
(go up to Niagara Falls then straight out route 104) 

I dont have it on the calendar yet, (because I dont know the exact date yet) 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/upstatesteamers/

http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/

but its usually in mid May.. 

Scot


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll have to see what it will take to get over the boarder now i ani't got a passport yet or that new licenses


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By scooby on 03/22/2009 7:10 AM
i'll have to see what it will take to get over the boarder now i ani't got a passport yet or that new licenses 


yeah, thats an issue for me too..
my wife grew up in North Tonawanda (north side of Buffalo)
and we cross the border to Niagara Falls 2 or 3 times a year..

but this year, our visits will probably stop. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

we dont have passports either..and the new "passport card" isnt much less expensive..


It doesnt go in effect until June 1st though:

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cbpmc/cbpmc_2223.html 

so you should still be ok in May! 


Scot


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Scooby 

I'm on your side of the border. Ridgeroad is great. You need a passport now. There is a club operating in the region. I'll send you an email. 

Robert


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 03/24/2009 9:52 AM
Scooby 

I'm on your side of the border. Ridgeroad is great. You need a passport now. There is a club operating in the region. I'll send you an email. 

Robert




Me too? Please?

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 03/24/2009 9:52 AM

You need a passport now. 



Technically not yet..
you dont need a passport until June 1st..
but thats getting very close..

Scot


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

like to join a club around here I know there is one on face book


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a member of the *C*entral *O*ntario *G*arden *R*ailroad *A*ssociation. Great people, but then again this hobby generally seems to attract interesting and personable people. Send me an off line email if you want additional information about COGRA. 

Robert


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

well as i type this I'm waiting for a call from the rest of the board members on getting the Niagara railway museum set up here in Port Coborne


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Train Races (and Steamup!) is confirmed for Saturday, May 16, 2009 
at Ridge Road Station: 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/upstatesteamers/

http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/

Scot


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Will you finally have a museum site thats open to the public? Any chance of getting that tank engine down this way? What about restoring for operation???? good luck with the museum! 
by the way, the Western New York Garden Railway Soceity meets on the 15th. 
Matt


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

well thats the plan is to set up here in Port Colborne and get open to the public and yes the plan is to get the the 46 and 102 down here
here's our site by the way nfrm.ca


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Great website thanks.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Scooby -

I live in Reston, Virginia, now (near Washington, DC) but I grew up in Medina, in Orleans County - about a half-hour away to the east. Still have many friends in the area - know it well and visit often.

Jack Thompson

a.k.a. "Big65Dude"


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

well hopefully you can make stop in when we get set up


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the all clear form the CFO and unless my mother throws a wrench in the works when I get home to change clothes and pack a train up I'll be headed up tonight for the WNYGRS meeting. Hope to meet Leftyfret guy (matt) and a few others. Honestly I'm wondering if I'll recognize any of them from my days working at Niagara Hobby & Craft?

Chas


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

There are 2 G1MRA [Gauge 1 Model Railway Association] members in Niagara On The Lake. Here's the link to the Association [http://www.gaugeone.org/]. They would have to forward your email to the members. 

Regards and good luck,

Will
Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers [http://mssls.info/]


----------



## TROYMALECKI (Dec 12, 2009)

I AM A MEMBER ALSO OF WNYGRS AND I CANT SAY ENOUGH GOOD THINGS ABOUT THIS CLUB. WE DO TWO TRAINS SHOWS A YEAR AND LAYOUTS AT THE BUFFALO BOTANICAL GARDENS AND HAMBURG FAIR IN AUGUST. OUR PAST PRESIDENT IS FROM FORT ERIE AND TRYS TO COME TO EVERY MEETING. WE USUALLY MEET ONCE A MONTH AND HAVE FOUR OR FIVE PUBLIC OPEN HOUSES OF MEMBERS LAYOUT. OUR WEBSITE IS WNYGRS.COM


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Scotty- Check that date............ Saturday, May 15, 2010 Ridge Road Station.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

My live steam track will be available for running from 10am to 4pm Saturday May 15 at Ridge Road Station. 
For those unfamiliar the outer line is 6' radius dual gauge 32/45mm and the inner loop is 5' radius 45mm. 
Anyone in the area is welcome to join in the fun. 
Tom


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Another excuse to miss RRS train races but a good one...I'll be recovering from some minor surgery this weekend. Can't make the WNYGRS meeting either, same excuse. Already have June's meeting on my calendar though. 

Chas


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

There is COGRA, Burlington Model Railway Club, NABA based in Wingham, TGIF in Goderich, and the newly formed Chatham-Kent Garden Railway Society website www.swogscale.com.
Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

My live steam track is set up at Ridge Road Station and available for steaming Saturday. Hopefully some visitors will bring locos to run. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Man, I wish these clubs had been around when I was in WNY... the only one then was the Central G scalers.. or something like that.

I was a member of the Niagara Frontier Live Steamers until I moved from Arcade to Harrisburg PA.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Niagara Falls!.... Slowly I turned, step by step.......lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yJBhzMWJCc


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello? Is anyone still there? DW and I going to be in Olafub the last week of August 2010 and I'm wondering if there are any large scalers in WNY who'll let me trample their posies and see their garden railroad(s). Or any other kinda trains. 

BTW, didn't Sid Ceasar and Imogene Coca also do "Niagara Falls?" 

Also, does any understand and remember Olafub?


----------

